# Going to continue the Austrian theme on my garden railway



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

At the time of shutdown of my garden line last year, I was at a crossroads, continue the Euro/Austrian theme or go American wild west. I was at the point of going wild west, but I have a 120' R1 curve followed by an R1 "S" curve that moguls do not like. My 2018d will manage, but I tested a 2019s sound mogul and it didnt like it at all. Changing this curvature is not an option due to exhisting plants and a TV antenna tower. However the 2095 Austrian BoBo diesel handled this just fine last year. So I repurchased the engine and most of the passenger train from the shop where I traded it for wild west rolling stock. The engine and 2 of the 3062 green coaches are all very early production in the light red shoe boxs for the coaches, engine lacks a box but is early production with poor headlights(barely can see them at night!) I will upgrade the headlights to individual LED's that I will countersink into the light bar so from the outside the engine will look stock. I did have one of the light blue 2 axle dining cars, but it never did look quite right with the longer 4 axle coaches. It had sold over the winter months. I still have the 2018d, along with 2 USA reefers and a Bman caboose for now. But if something nice turns up, they may get traded in. I also bought myself one of the long brown 4062 OBB gondolas. I am on the hunt for the 4163 OBB blue 4 axle bicycle car, and the 4063 OBB box car. None of this cost me a dime as he is selling off my HO scale collection. My eyesite has gotten to the point where its hard to see and work on. I am planning to put a small village in this summer on the garden line, one building will be the Dr offices of one Hans Asperger, for who my disorder is named for. New pics to come once I get started making new progress on the line, for now here are a couple from late summer 2014. Mike


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

My 2018d and Bachmann White Pass bobber caboose are up for trade for more Austrian stuff from LGB. Also of interest would be other buildings for the village, one of LGB's onboard Euro diesel sound units I can stick in the 2095 or a battery/charger combo I can put in that engine for onboard battery(I have a Locolinc RC unit I can use already). Thanks. Mikie


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

very pleasant layout
I think the 2095s are superb
and
your idea of using LEDs should be great-
properly aligned and aimed, they should be blinding and brilliant
in fact, a 5mm LED might be a fit for the existing headlight housing in the body, and you might not need to use the light bar at all.

while not correct, I have used the cool white versions, 5mm, (slight cold blue tinge like the ones LGB used in the Genesis loco) in both an early shoema and the little yellow side rod diesel euro switcher -2090 I believe , and, at night, there is nothing as bright or with as much 'throw'-the cool white has a definite high intensity , modern look to them, but I use them anyway, and, if I decide later its too much, I give them a brush of tamaya clear yellow, and they look warmer.

with three LEDS it should be impressive, with either warm or cool white
I have yet to find 5mm red /white polarity LEDs, but I know they are available in 3mm. those might be really cool too -ie trolley style directional red tail lights that change over to white ......


I presume that your 2095 is an early one , pre constant 5v lighting circuits


----------

